# How to restart pppoe in NetBSD 1.6



## samsam9988 (Aug 14, 2015)

Dear all,
I know this is FreeBSD forum.
But since I couldn't find a NetBSD dedicated forum for posting my question. and FreeBSD and NetBSD are similar. So I think some of you may be an expert in NetBSD as well.

My question how to restart pppoe without rebooting the NetBSD 1.6 system.

Thanks in advance
Sam


----------



## fnoyanisi (Aug 14, 2015)

pppoe is a device, not a service, so I would assume you meant how to activate the interface by "restarting pppoe".

Have you tried `ifconfig pppoe inet xxxxxx up`?



samsam9988 said:


> I know this is freebsd forum.



Yes, and I would suggest you to give one of the NetBSD mailing lists a try in this regard. They are not *very active*, but you will get an answer for sure.


----------



## Oko (Aug 14, 2015)

samsam9988 said:


> Dear all,
> I know this is freebsd forum.
> But since I couldnt find a netbsd dedicated forum for posting my question.


http://daemonforums.org/forumdisplay.php?s=d6d992463e619eda713bffefa389fcff&f=16


----------



## SirDice (Aug 14, 2015)

Rule #7: Thread freebsd-forums-rules.38922

Although NetBSD and FreeBSD share a lot they are completely different. Thread closed.


----------

